# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Lunch At Grand Cul De Sac

## Jim Kelly-Evans

We visited a couple of the venues at this beautiful beach. At the informal Ti' Corail the eggplant caviar was particularly tasty, and at Al Mare (Le Serano) the Salmon cubes and Eggplant Parmigiana were a feast for the eyes and stomach. GCDS is a great spot for a leisurely lunch and a swim as the protected lagoon has virtually no waves and the water is quite warm. Parking is a challenge for Ti'Corail with lots of construction in the area.

----------


## cec1

So glad that you got to eat at both places . . . among my most favorite on the island!

----------


## marybeth

Different but both look delicious.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Cwater

My mouth is watering.

----------


## shihadehs

Love Ti Corail...

----------


## maryella

Hi Jim
i was over there yesterday and while chefs were busy in the kitchen they said they were closed on tuesdays. Told me to make a rez for another time which i will do. 
So I headed to guanahani where I had lunch at the beach bar and they were kind enough to let me stay the afternoon on one of their chaises! They did a great job on the renovation. Last time I was there was in 1989!

----------


## Leon

> Hi Jim
> i was over there yesterday and while chefs were busy in the kitchen they said they were closed on tuesdays. Told me to make a rez for another time which i will do. 
> So I headed to guanahani where I had lunch at the beach bar and they were kind enough to let me stay the afternoon on one of their chaises! They did a great job on the renovation. Last time I was there was in 1989!



 How was the food? I remember somebody was not that impressed with their new Mediterranean menu, but I think it was their restaurant.

----------


## JEK



----------


## amyb

Continued success wished for more of  your dreams to come true.

----------


## Cwater

Happy Anniversary

----------


## Cwater

Just read about the detour from June to November.  Ouch.  However will still travel to Ti’  Corail for lunch and will order everything twice for a marvelous take out lunch at the beach at St. Jean.

----------


## maryella

Loved Ti Corail! 
Our server was the sweetest young lady!
Great experience!

----------


## cec1

Happy anniversary, Yann . . . big hug to the team!

----------


## Eve

Submitted a reservation request for Saturday at noon. We will see how that goes. 
what is the story with those loungers? Are they rentable?  Can you eat on them?

----------


## cec1

Does TinCorail have loungers?  They would be new since my early March visit.

----------


## elgreaux

> Does Ti Corail have loungers?  They would be new since my early March visit.



looks like they are at Le Sereno, not at Ti Corail...

----------


## Eve

Just made a rez for Saturday on Access and they did not ask for a credit card

----------


## cassidain

> Just made a rez for Saturday on Access and they did not ask for a credit card



bon

----------

